# دعــوة للحــب .. رحلة فى عالم المراهقات



## just member (21 فبراير 2009)

*دعــوة للحــب *​*رحلـة فى عـالم المراهقــات*​*كتاب لأبونا القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطى*​​​*لقد أختار الله ان يخلقنا صغاراً ننمو تدريجياً جسمانياً و عاطفياً و ذهنياً قبل أن نتحول الى أشخاص بالغين*​​*بذلك تبدأ حياتنا كأطفال معتمدين اعتماداً كاملاً على ابوينا ، لآنة قصد أن تكون الأسرة هى الإطار الذى تتمثل فيه محبتة هو*​​*كان يريد أن ينمو الأطفال فى جو من الحب و القبول التفهم لكى يصبحوا فيما بعد شباباً سوياً يثق فى الله و يحبه... لكن للأسف فإن كثير من البيوت لا تتوافر فيها هذه المثاليات .. لقد تعرض شبابنا للأذى و الرفض من عائلاتهم و لم *​*يجدوا مثالاً للأبوة يمكنهم التمسك به...*​​*الأسرة المسيطرة*​*حيث يعتقد الأباء أنهم المصدر الوحيد للقيادة و الإرشاد فى حياه  أولادهم ، يتسطلون على تصرفات أولادهم*​*فيسلبون حريتهم و شخصيتهم ... تنمو الفتاه ضعيفة مهزومة لا تستطيع إتخاذ قرارا ، الاباء يشكلون أبنائهم كما يريدون و يهملون إستعداد الأبناء و تطلعاتهم ، لا يقبلون المناقشة و يتخذون القرارات نيابة عن أولادهم *​*فيخلقون جيـلاً خائفـاً مهـزوزاً*​​*الأسرة المتشددة*​​*الخشونة و الجفاء فى المعاملة يخلق فى الفتاة المراهقة عدم الأحساس بالأمن و الأمان*​*و عدم الطمأنينة و الضعف و العادات السيئة كالكـذب و السرقة*​*كما أن الرعاية الزائدة و التدليل الزائد يخلق فتاة خائفة ، تهرب من المسئولية*​*و تتحايل حتى لا تقوم بواجباتها و تتلمس العطف و إستدرار الشفقة و إلتماس العذر الكاذب*​*لتجنب مشقة السعى و الجهد و التصرف*​​*أسـرة مفككة*​​*تحرم الفتاة من الحب مما يفقدها الشعور بالأمن و يشعرها بالخوف والقلق و عدم الاستقرار0*​*الحرمان من الحنو  يؤدى إلى الجنوح و الانحراف و يعطل نمو الشخصية السوية و يمهد الطريق*​*لسوء الخلق والرذيلة ....*​*الفتاة التى تنشأ بين أم جامدة الحس و أب قاسى فى ظروف سيئة صعب عليها أن تكون شخصية سليمة أو مواطنة صالحة.. فتحاول أن تعوض ما فقدتـة بالتماس الحنان المصطنع من الزملاء او المدرسين او رفقاء السوء ..*​​*أسـرة متسيبة*​​*تعطى حرية مطلقة لآبنتها ... لا تسأل أين تذهب أو مع من تـذهب ابنتها ... لا تعرق المجموعة التى تصادقها و لا كيف يقضون أوقاتهم .. هناك أم تهتم بمظهرها و شئونها الخاصة و رياضتها فلا تعطى لابنتها احياجاتها النفسية و العاطفية .. هناك أب بلا سلطة على أبنتة ... لا تتخذة الفتاة مثالاً لها ... فعندها المال و االمستوى  الاجتماعى*​*و لكنها لا تشعر بالاستقرار النفسى*​​*أسرة ناجحة*​​**يسود فيها الوئـام و التفاهم و المحبة ..* عدم وجود تناقض بين رأى الأب و الأم فى طريقة التربية وفى القرارات*​*الخاصة بأولادهم*​**المواظبة على الصلاة و الصوم و التناول و التمسك بالقيم و البعد عن الرذيلة ، القدوة الصالحة*​**هـذه الرائحة تتنفسها الفتاة منذ نعومة أظافرها و تقاوم بها مغريات العالم الخارجى و أثاراتة الشهوانية*​** إشباع الحاجات الروحية للفتاة .. الشبع الروحى يعوض أى حرمان جسمى.. نفسى أو أجتماعى*​*الشعـور بوجود الله فى داخلها و بجانبها يعوضها عن أى حرمان*​**لأم الروحية تدرك طبيعة ابنتها  الحروب الشيطانية التى تتعرض لها*​*و تعرف أن تقول الكلمة المناسبة لها فى الوقت المناسب:*​*كلمة منفعة ، عظة مؤثرة ، أية عميقة فى معناها " نفسى فى يديك كل حين" (مزمور 119) ، معلومة مفيدة*​​*أبنتك تحتاج إلى تقدير أيا كان العمل صغيراً أو كبيراً ... هذا التقدير يشعر ابنتك بالسعادة و تشعر*​*بالمرارة عندما تجد النقد0*​​*كيف أكسب ابنتى؟*​​*قولى لابنتك كلمة " أحبــــك" أعطها حناناً و عطف ، تكلمى معها فى مواضيع تحبها*​** لا تصيبيها بالملل … ابنتك ليست صورة منك اتركيها تختار تحت رعايتك*​**رشديها للحق ، ناقشيها ، حاولى أن تقنعيها بوجهه نظرك*​**تحلى بالصبر أن قدمتى نصيحة لم تعمل بها*​**شجعيها دائما ، امتدحى جمالها فى إختيارها للبسها و تسريحة شعرها*​**أصبرى على ابنتك المشاغبة الغاضبة أو العصبية*​**قدمى حياتك قدوة لها " الإيمان الذى فيك الذى سكن أولاً فى جدتك لونيس و أمك إفنيكى" (2 تى 5:1)*​​* التربية الصحيحة*​​*الحب هو أساس قوة الشخصية و الأمان و الثقة بالنفس و الرغبة فى أن*​*يكون الانسان خيراً حين يلقى المساندة و التشجيع ،*​*و أن يعطى و يبذل هو حب غير مشروط حب العطاء حيث ينسى الأباء *​*أنفسهم و يتذكروا فتاتهم*​​** الصحة النفسية أساسها الحب .. حب الأنسان للأخر.. حب الوالدين لأولادهم*​*حب الزوج لزوجتة حتى لا يتمركز حول الذات بل إلى التضحية بالذات و يركز*​*على العطاء و الوفاء ، حب أساسة التقدير*​*و الترابط ، النمو فى هذا الجو السليم هو البلسم لقلب الفتاة*​​*" أما انا و بيتى فنعبـد الرب*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 فبراير 2009)

*موضوع قيم ومفيد

يستحق التقييم

شكرا ليك حبيبي​*


----------



## just member (22 فبراير 2009)

*ميرسى ليك يا مايكل ولمرورك الميل*
*سلام المسيح يملا قلبك*​


----------



## candy shop (22 فبراير 2009)

موضوع اكتر من رااااااااااااائع 

شكراااااااااااااااا ليك يا جوجو

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## just member (22 فبراير 2009)

*ميرسى لمرورك يا مامتنا الجميلة كاندى *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
*واتمنالك كل خير*
**​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 فبراير 2009)

*موضوع جامد يا جوجو

بس للاسف في مجتمعنا ده هتلاقي حالات كتييييير من كل نوع لكن النوع الاخير مش بتلاقي منه غير في حالات بيسطة جدا

موضوع حلو جدا

ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## just member (22 فبراير 2009)

jesus156 قال:


> *موضوع جامد يا جوجو​*
> 
> *بس للاسف في مجتمعنا ده هتلاقي حالات كتييييير من كل نوع لكن النوع الاخير مش بتلاقي منه غير في حالات بيسطة جدا*​
> *موضوع حلو جدا*​
> ...


*ميرسى لمرورك الجميل *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
​


----------



## وليم تل (23 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جوجو
على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع
ودمت بود​


----------



## god love 2011 (23 فبراير 2009)

بجد موضوع هايل
ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررررررررر كتيررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
على الموضوع
تسلم ايدك 
وربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك​


----------



## just member (23 فبراير 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا جوجو
> 
> على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع
> 
> ودمت بود​


*ميرس لمرورك الجميل يا وليم *
*واللى ديما بيسعدنى *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## just member (23 فبراير 2009)

سيمون يوسف قال:


> بجد موضوع هايل
> 
> ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررررررررر كتيررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
> على الموضوع
> ...


*ميرسى لمرورك الجميل يا سيمون *
*نورتينى  اختنا الغالية*
*اتمنالك تواصل دايم*
*سلام المسيح يملا قلبك*​


----------



## just member (16 أكتوبر 2010)

للرفع


----------



## النهيسى (17 أكتوبر 2010)

شكـــرا جداا
للموضوع الرائع  والجميل جدا
ســلام الرب يســـوع​


----------



## just member (17 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا استاذى العزيز
ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك
نورتنى اكتير بمرورك


----------

